# Am falschen Ende sparen!



## gründler (18. Mai 2009)

Hi Stippergemeinde und Angler allgemein.

Immer wieder lese ich auch in anderen Foren,suche gunstig dies,suche gunstig das.

Das geht los mit Kiepen und durchfließt A-Z,von der Nachfrage von Billigkiepe xxxx mit Plattform usw usw für 199€,oder ne Pole von 13,50m von Mustermann für 249€ bei 3-2-1 meins.

Ich könnte das jetzt ewig vortsetzen.

Stippen ist nunmal ein recht teures Hobby aus der reihe der Angelarten,so können bei Voll-Profis schonmal werte eines 1 Familenhaus anfallen.

Natürlich kann und soll sich das niemand antun weil ich muss das jetzt haben weil alle guten Stipper das haben..........,um später zu merken ist nix für mich,oder halte da nicht mit.

Aber wer sich wirklich in die Materie Stippen niederlassen will(Aktiv),der sollte doch lieber 2 mal überlegen ob es sich lohnt was anzuchaffen,und man dann nach 2 Wochen feststellen muss=
Alles Käse das past nicht das haut nicht hin usw.

Man geht doch auch nicht in Laden und kauft sich nen Auto was einem nicht zusagt nur weil es billig ist,dafür aber 18liter säuft und 20 Jahre alt ist.

Natürlich kann sich nicht jeder das beste leisten,und billig ist nicht immer gleich schlecht,aber bei gewissen Sachen sollte man halt lieber nen Monat länger sparen als übereifert was zu kaufen was Schrott ist,oder nicht das hervorbringt was man sich wünscht.

So erspart man sich dann auch das Ärgern hinterher und geht einigen Problemen aus dem weg.

Dieses Phänomän beobachte ich schon länger,da wird lieber der ein oder andere hunderter gespart und was billiges gekauft,wo sich dann hinter her drüber geärgert wird und um Hilfe gebeten wird.

Man kann nicht erwarten das man für 159€ ne 13,50m Pole kriegt die das gleiche bringen soll wie eine 1000€ Pole.
Das fängt an mit ersatzteilen Kits usw,und endet beim Balancegewicht und geheule was das fürn Schwabelstock ist.

Hinzu kommt,ich rate jedem der sich eine Pole zulegen will,diese vorher aufgebaut in der Hand zu halten,Handling testen etc.
Jeder Arm ist anders lang,jeder Körper anders gebaut,und wenn Pole A gut liegt heißt das nicht das es Pole B die fast Baugleich ist auch so wiedergibt wie die A es tat,Balancegewicht Durchmesser des Handteils etc.alles faktoren die wichtig sind wenn man es ernsthafter angehn will.

Bei einer Köfistippe für 20€ um sich paar Köfis zu Stippen macht niemand was falsch,will ich aber richtig Stippen gehn,in Rhein Weser usw.an Veranstaltungen teilnehmen .......,dann darf ich nicht am falschen Ende sparen und mich wundern das es hinterher nicht klappt,oder sonstige Probleme auftauchen.

Ich will hier niemand zu High End Gerät einschwören,oder jemand der ab und zu Stippt dazu animieren das er schlechtes Material hat und neues brauch,aber manchmal ist es besser ein bißchen mehr auszugeben oder etwas länger zu sparen,und sich dann was ordentliches zu kaufen wie teile die meist nix taugen.

Geiz ist geil,das Geld wird knapper und vieles teurer,aber manchmal ist billig halt nicht das was man sich erhofft,und die entäuschung wenn dann nix klappt umso größer.

Daher nicht bei allem am falschen ende sparen,und dann hinter her merken hätte ich doch mal bloß......

Wie gesagt jeder wie er kann,aber bitte nicht aus geilheit drauf los kaufen weil billig und wird schon irgendwie gehn,das geht meist zu 90% schief,man kann auch mit wenig Ausrüstung fische fangen,aber wenn man sich was ordentliches kaufen möchte,dann bitte nicht am falschen Ende sparen,sondern was zulegen was auch das hergibt was man sich davon wünscht,wo es noch Ersatzteile gibt,Anbauteile passen usw usw usw.

Nur dann wird man freude haben und kein frust! 

lg


----------



## Andal (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Ja mei... der Zeitgeist schreit, dass Geiz geil sei.

Wem seine Passion eben nur eensfuffich wert ist, der möge mit Gerätschaften aus dem Hause Billigheimer vorlieb nehmen. Ich für meinen Teil sehe das anders und verbringe meine Zeit beim Fischen lieber mit Dingen, die mir Freude bereiten und auf die ich mich bedingungslos verlassen kann. Jedem also das, was er sich selber wert ist!


----------



## gründler (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Richtig Andal mir geht es nur darum,das hinter her mehr geheult wird wo vorher noch so von geschwärmt wurde.

Gestern morgen bei einer Veranstaltung wahr genau so ein Kandidat.

Hier neue Rute von E-Bay 7m Bolo günstig sehr geschossen und wie toll sie doch ist No Name Hersteller,und er freue sich ja so für das Geld das übliche gerede halt.
Heute wird sie eingeweiht,jo mach das dachte ich mir so.

Anpfiff und dann gings los!
Booaah was schwabelt die den so,und irgendwie ganz schon Kopflastig,Nörgel Nörgel tödel mit Schnur um Spitze usw.nurt am heulen halt was die Bolo betrifft,hatte er ja zum ersten mal am Wasser im Einsatz.
Nach ca.30min hat es neben mir geknallt 2 Teil von oben durch beim Auswerfen,aber nicht vom Böller,und das geschreie dann erst,scheiß taugt nix billig sch... halt usw.
Sicher kann das auch mit High End passieren sogar oft genug,aber allein die ganze Rute ein Alptraum von Bolo. 

Aber vor dem Angeln noch von geschwärmt wir toll und günstig sie doch wahr bezw.ist.

Ist nur nen Beispiel,aber genau solche dinge sind es die dann frust aufkommen lassen,und dann fragen gestellt werden ja warum und wieso usw.

Darum nicht alles was toll aussieht und der Händler verspricht ist auch so,und darum rate ich kauft lieber was gutes statt Ramsch der nix bringt ausser Ärger,und guckt euch die Ruten vorher Persönlich an im aufgebauten zustand.

Sonst kommt genau son Mist raus.

lg


----------



## Andal (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Vollkommen richtig, aber den "Kampf" gegen so viel Beratungsresistenz habe ich schon lange aufgegeben. Wer mich um einen Rat fragt, der kriegt ihn gerne und bereitwillig nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen. Was er dann macht, ist seine Sache, nur jammern über Schrott braucht er dann nicht kommen. Dann wirkt der Volksmund:

 "Wer den Schaden hat, der spottet jeder Beschreibung!"|supergri


----------



## gründler (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt,und es gibt ja viele die wirklich kaum Ahnung haben,und diese sollten nicht sofort das kaufen was man sieht und angeblich genauso toll ist wie ne High End Sachen weil Händler schreibt bezw.sagt das ist so.

Darum lieber vorher 3 mal überlegen als 1 mal zu wenig,und lieber bißchen länger sparen und dann freude an was vernünftigen haben und das auf längere dauer,und vorallem vor ort selber begutachten und nicht über 3-2-1 und noch nie vorher gesehn geschweige angefasst etc.kaufen.Das geht wohl bei ner 4m Telestippe aber nicht mehr bei vernünftigen Ruten Kiepen Plattformen usw.

lg


----------



## Andal (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Möge dein Weizen auf fruchtbarer Erde keimen und blühen!#h


----------



## Tricast (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Die einen sind Angler und die anderen Fischer. Der eine will beim Angeln seinem Hobby frönen und Spass an der Sache haben, der andere will mit möglichst wenig finanziellen Aufwand möglichst viel Fisch fangen.

Ich bin Angler!
Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Borg (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Auch wenn ich mich noch nicht zum Kreis der Angler zählen darf (Prüfung nächste Woche), habe ich aber natürlich trotzdem eine Meinung zu dem Thema. Es betrifft nämlich nicht nur das Angeln, sondern zieht sich eigentlich durch jedes Hobby. Ich für meinen Teil habe im Laufe der Jahre festgestellt, dass es kein "zu teuer" gibt. Für mich stellt sich nur die Frage: Ist es mir das wert? Auch beim Kauf meines Angelequipements nächste Woche (insofern ich die Prüfung bestehe) denke ich mir: Lieber Klasse, statt Masse. Natürlich könnte ich mir bei Billigheimer & Co Geraffel für sämtliche Fischarten zulegen, aber wozu? Erfahrungsgemäss ist 90 % der investierten Kohle rausgeschmissen Geld, da im Regelfall qualitativ minderwertig. Irgenwoher muss der billige Preis ja kommen (ich meine hier billig, nicht günstig!). Also schraub ich lieber nen Gang zurück und kauf mir eine, vielleicht auch zwei vernünftige Ruten mit Zubehör und kann mich daran dann zumindest lange Zeit erfreuen und muss mich nicht mit üblem Fertigungsdiletantismus rumärgern. Qualitaiv hochwertiges und somit auch kostenintensives Material hat im Regelfall auch einen guten Wiederverkaufswert, so dass ich im Zweifelsfall das Gerät auch wieder loswerde. Auf "Billigscheiss" bleibt man im Regelfall sitzen und ärgert sich dann noch mehr.

Fazit: Ich überlege nicht ob etwas zu teuer ist und ich es mir leisten kann, ich überlege, ob es mir die Investion wert ist!

...just my two cents

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Andal (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*



Borg schrieb:


> Fazit: Ich überlege nicht ob etwas zu teuer ist und ich es mir leisten kann, ich überlege, ob es mir die Investion wert ist!



Offensichtlich braucht es zwei bis mehrere Jahrzehnte der Lebenserfahrung, bis juvenile Beratungsresistenz dieser Erkenntnis Platz macht!#h


----------



## xxxtside (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

hab da eine etwas andere ansicht! sicher sollte man sich einen kauf gut überlegen und nicht blind drauf los kaufen.... aber ich wäre auch nicht bereit 1000euro für stipprute auszugeben! und es muss ja nicht immer das teuerste sein... angel jetzt seit 20jahren(20jahre im dav), an vielen wettkämpfen teilgenommen(kreis und landesebene) und da hat sich oft gezeigt das die leute mit topausrüstung auch nicht mehr gefangen haben.... hab jetzt keine schlechte ausrüstung aber auch kein high end... manch einem reicht doch ne kiepe für 200euro, kommt doch drauf an welchen zweck diese erfüllen soll!


----------



## Andal (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Wer hat denn in diesem Thema etwas davon geschrieben, dass es teuer sein muss?


----------



## xxxtside (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer hat denn in diesem Thema etwas davon geschrieben, dass es teuer sein muss?


 
dann hast du wohl den ersten beitrag nicht verinnerlicht


----------



## Borg (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Ja, grundsätzlich stimme ich dem zu, dass das teuerste Equipement nicht automatisch den besten Erfolg bringt. Mir persönlich geht es aber auch nicht darum, mit meinem Geraffel die meisten Fische zu fangen, sondern mich am wenigsten damit rumärgern zu müssen! Wie gesagt, was das Angeln angeht, bin ich jetzt natürlich purer Anfänger, aber ich habe mir bereits diverses Gerät angeschaut und für das was ich gesehen habe, braucht man keine Ahnung vom Angeln zu haben, da reicht ein normaler Qualitätsanspruch, den ich nunmal habe. Beispiel:
Ich habe mir zwei x-beliebige Steckruten angeschaut (Hersteller unrelevant, hab ich eh schon wieder vergessen). Eine sollte komplett mit Rolle um die 45,- € kosten, die andere, ohne Rolle um die 100,- €. Ich als Angelneuling konnte aber schon sagen, dass die teurere Rute wesentlich besser in der Hand lag, besser ausbalanciert war, die Verarbeitung der Ringe klasse war und die Steckverbindungen perfekt passten. Da klapperte nichts, da war kein Spiel, nichts. Im Gegensatz zu der Billigrutenkombo, die ich 30 Sek. in der Hand gehalten hab und mir dann dachte "Nee, selbst geschenkt würd ich die net nehmen!". Billige Verarbeitung, Spiel in der Steckverbindung, grobschlächtig, einfach nur Materialverschwendung! Natürlich muss ich der fainesshalber dazu sagen, dass ich mit Billiggeraffel, nicht aufs Angeln bezogen, auch durchaus gute Erfahrung gemacht habe, aber das ist mir a) zu sehr ein Glücksspiel und b) handelte es sich um Dinge, die ich nicht als Arbeitsmaterial bezeichne. Beispiel: Ich hab nen Satellitenreciever für 25,- €. Hätte mir aber durchaus auch einen für 150,- € kaufen können, aber wozu? Der billige macht auch ein vernünftiges Bild und wenn der nach nem Jahr abraucht, hat er seinen Zweck für die Kohle erfüllt. Ich sehe halt auch nur selten fern, also warum sol ich da gross investieren? Ich kenne auch beispielsweise keinen richtig guten Handwerker (und davon kenne ich einige) der sich sein Arbeitsmaterial im Baumarkt kauft, nur um ein paar Euros zu sparen. 

Es muss auch nicht immer das Teuerste sein, denn man bekommt auch vernünftige Qualität zu einem angemessenen Preis!....und eigentlich will doch jeder was qualitativ hochwertiges haben, oder? Tja, und dann kann ich nur sagen: Dusch mich, aber mach mich nicht nass, funktioniert leider nicht. Da muss man eben ein paar Euros in die Hand nehmen. Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus lohnt es sich aber, denn ich möchte, dass mir mein Hobby Spass macht und mich nicht unnötig Zeit, Ärger, Nerven und Geld kostet.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## gründler (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*



Borg schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus lohnt es sich aber, denn ich möchte, dass mir mein Hobby Spass macht und mich nicht unnötig Zeit, Ärger, Nerven und Geld kostet.
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg


 

Darauf wollte ich auch hinaus!

Ich habe nie gesagt das High End mehr fängt,aber es ist in Verarbeitung Handling Ersatzteile usw usw.wesentlich angenehmer.

Und wie schon gesagt auch billig fängt fische,aber bedeutet meistens auch Probleme.

Bei Kiepen sieht man es doch,da wird gern ne No Name gekauft,und dann hinterher geheult für die gibt es kaum Anbauteile das wackelt......

Da gibt es soviele beispiele,und niemand soll sich dazu gezwungen fühlen nur High End zu kaufen,aber wer was von seinem Tackel erwartet der muss auch mal nen € mehr hinlegen.

Ich kaufe lieber was auf dauer hält und Spaß macht als wie Ramsch der nix taugt und mich Kohle kostet die im Feuer genauso gebrannt hätte.

Niemand muss,aber wer Spaß statt frust will,der sollte sich bei manchen Tackel 2 mal überlegen ob das so auch richtig ist nur weil es geld spart,billig ist nicht gleich immer Mist,aber zu ca 85%.mit Nachteilen behaftet.

Jeder wie er kann,aber wenn ich 300€ für No Name ausgeben will,dann kann mir keiner sagen 400€ für Markenname ist nicht drin nur wegen 100€ weniger,ok muss jeder selber wissen aber da sollte dann nicht an 100€ gespart werden.

Aber wie gesagt jeder wie er mag,nur bitte dann nicht heulen wie sch.... das billig doch ist.

lg


----------



## Andal (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Ein Beispiel:

Ich habe mir anno dunnemals eine der ersten DAM Airway Teleruten gekauft. Seinerzeit neben den honiggelben Maibäumen von Sportex State of Art unter den Teleruten. Die habe ich heute noch!

Ich habe aber auch eine gleichalte Hardy Avon. Beide Ruten wurden immer gefischt, nie wirklich geschont. Die Hardy steht heute noch, ganz ohne hellblaue Pillen, wie eine Eins. Die Airway hat mittlerweile eine Aktion, wie zu lange gekochte Spaghetti.

Der Unterschied zwischen gut und ganz gut.


----------



## Boendall (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Ein bedingtes "JAIN"

Wenn ich mir was zum Spinnfischen kaufe, achte ich auf ganz andere Sachen als bei der hier z.B: http://www.hiki.at/Mitchell_Rute_Tele_Pose_Performance_Bolo_600_5_8m_nc7647_pg3480_itm098+2520.html

Das liegt daran, dass mir Spinnfischen liegt und ich Freude daran habe. Allerdings zum antesten dieser Methode hab ich mir auch erst ein 0815 fix fertig Set gekauft, da diese um 40€ (inkl. Rolle) günstig war und ich noch nicht wusste, ob diese Art des Angelns mir gefällt. Wozu soll ich 150 und mehr für etwas ausgeben, dass dann in der Ecke schimmelt, weil es mir nicht gefällt. Mittlerweile habe ich natürlich eine andere Ausrüstung und man merkt erst dann, was für ein Krempel einen damals Freude bereitet hat (und wie müde mit dem Prügel spinnem machen kann)

Nchdem ich mal was anderes ausprobieren will hab ich eben diese Bolo oben bestellt. Liegt mir diese Art des Angelns, werde ich sicher bald ein Update machen. Liegt mir Bolo nicht ist um dieses Geld nichts verhaut.

Mir ist schon klar, dass euch das "schrottig" vorkommen wird, aber zum Probieren langts, um den Rest kann ich mich später kümmern.

Hatte leider keinen Bekannten zur Hand, der mich mal ne Bolo austesten hätte lassen können. Drum erstmal billig kaufen, probieren und bei Gefallen weiter investieren.

Ich denke auch nicht, das ihr euch als ihr Angeln begonnen habt, gleich das feinste gerät gekauft habt, sondern sich eine Top Ausrüstung über Jahre langsam entwickelt.


----------



## Fanne (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

frage : warum kostet ne 7 meter stippe 25 euro und warum ne 8   meter 140 euro ???#q#q#q

meinermeinung nur abzocke ! 


schade das es diese bambus steckstippen aus DDR zeiten nicht mehr gibt !


----------



## Andal (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*



Fanne schrieb:


> frage : warum kostet ne 7 meter stippe 25 euro und warum ne 8   meter 140 euro ???#q#q#q
> 
> meinermeinung nur abzocke !
> 
> ...



Vielleicht, weil es nicht reicht, einfach noch einen Meter dazuzupacken? Vielleicht, weil die Rute dann steht, wie ein Lämmerschwanz, wenn man es trotzdem macht?

Die Bambusstecken gibts immer noch. Entweder bei ebay, oder in jedem Garten- und Baumarkt. Bambus, Messingröhrchen und -blech, Leim und Lack. Fertig ist deine Ostalgie! :m


----------



## Borg (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*



Boendall schrieb:


> Ein bedingtes "JAIN"
> 
> Wenn ich mir was zum Spinnfischen kaufe, achte ich auf ganz andere Sachen als bei der hier z.B: http://www.hiki.at/Mitchell_Rute_Tele_Pose_Performance_Bolo_600_5_8m_nc7647_pg3480_itm098+2520.html
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich ist da ja auch nichts gegen dieses Vorgehen einzuwenden, da Du selber sagst, dass wenn es Dir gefällt, Du auch gerne bereit bist, ein paar Taler zu investieren. Wenn ich was ausprobiere, kauf ich mir auch net gleich das edelste Zubehör....aber halt auch nicht unbedingt das Billigste. Habe halt auch hier die Erfahrung gemacht, das gerade, wenn ich was Neues ausprobieren möchte, die Qualität des Materials eine wichtige Rolle spielt. Mal ein Beispiel aus einer Welt, in der ich heimisch bin: Gitarren! Viele meine Schüler haben direkt am Anfang die Lust auf Ihr Instrument verloren, da Mama und Papa 150,- € für ne Klampfe locker gemacht haben und sich dachten "Ach, für den Anfang reicht das schon". Leider sind diese Gitarren zu 98% der absolute Schrott! Mechaniken gehen langsam und quitschen, sind nicht stimmstabil, liegen wie ein Bügelbrett am Körper und und und. Die Dinger liegen einfach nur beschissen in der Hand und lassen sich auch beschissen spielen. Und gerade für einen Anfänger ist es extremst wichtig, dass er sich auf seinem Instrument wohl fühlt und es sich schön bespielen lässt.Auch hier greift meiner Meinung nach der Satz: You'll never get a second chance for the first impression!...und dann wundern sich die Eltern, dass Ihre Sprösslinge keinen Bock mehr auf Gitarre lernen haben. Ich kann es nachvollziehen, denn ich hätte auch keinen Bock auf nem Waschbrett zu klampfen. Ja, man muss hier net gleich 3000,- € für ne Edelklampfe ausgeben, aber so um die 500,- € sollten es schon sein.

Und daher denke ich, dass dieses Prinzip auf alle Bereiche umlegbar ist.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Boendall (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Schon klar, traue mich mal zusagen dass die Rute nicht billig sondern günstig ist (vom Stattpreis ausgegangen). Wie du richtig sagst, kann schlechtes Material den Zugang zu einer Art des Angelns schnell verbauen. (hab dein Gitarrenbeispiel einfach mal auf mich und die Bolo Situation umgelegt)

Gedacht ist das Ganze als gute Methode an unserem Fluss (Mur) neben dem Raubfischangeln, etwas Beschäftigung zu haben. Wie gesagt ich wills mal ausprobieren, glaube aber nicht, dass es meine passion ist, da ich eher dem Esox/der Forelle nachstelle und in nächster Zeit auch mal den Zander intensiver behandeln will.

Allein aus diesem Ansatz würde ich mir nie eine Rute um 500€ aufwärts leisten, dafür müsste Bologneseangeln meine persönlich Passion werden, dann sind solche Beträge auch sinnvoll, da man (wie von Andal erwähnt) das Gerät bei entsprechender Behandlung Jahrzente hat.

Tatsache ist ich kann in einem Kleinwagen nicht das Fahrerlebniss wie in einer Luxuslimousine haben, aber ich werde keine Luxuslimousine zum Preis von einem Kleinwagen bekommen. Was ich für Bedürfnisse habe entscheidet über den Preis (reicht mir der Kleinwagen oder muss es eine Luxuslimousine sein)

Wenn man solche Schnäppchen kauft, darf man sich nicht erwarten, dass man für 40€ das gleiche bekommt wie um 1000€. Wenns so wäre wären die, die teure Ruten kaufen entweder zu reich, markengeil oder schlichtweg bescheuert, bei gleicher Qualität 960€ mehr zu zahlen.


----------



## gründler (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Zum Anfangen reicht es ja auch mit wenig in die Stipperei reinzuschnuppern,gefällt es kann man nachlegen.

Mir ging es hier eher um leute die schon länger Stippen oder sich auskennen (oder noch nicht) in der Materie aber manchmal am falschen Ende sparen.

Wie zb.No Name Kiepe mit Plattform für 299€ und ne Rive oder Colmic etc.kriegste für das gleiche geld oder bißchen mehr je nach Ausstattung.

Und nach 3 Wochen fällt ihnen ein das ding ist schei...wo bekomme ich das her wo dieses,es gibt keine Ersatzteile keine Anbauteile keine Kits usw usw.
Da frag ich mich dann ob die 50-100€ mehr für Markenware dann so weh tun. 

Aber nicht das High End das beste ist und Pflicht ist,auch High Tech kann kaputt gehen,ich habe auch billig teile die ihren dienst tun,aber bei manchen Tackel Ruten insbesondere Poles Kiepen Plattformen.....wird sehr oft am falschen Ende gespart und hinter her bereut geschimpft etc.

Und das muss nicht sein wenn man ein bißchen googelt sucht vergleicht testet etc.kriegt man immer Markenware für gleiches oder bißchen mehr an €.

Es muss keine FallinsWasser Kiepe sein für xxx wenn ich fürs gleiche geld Marke und Quali kriege.

Und bei Poles,ne Rute für 300€ oder für 3000€ das sind 2 Welten die da verglichen werden sollten,gerade bei Poles nur kaufen wenn man sie vorher aufgebaut in der Hand hatte(Hochwertigere nicht die 4m Köfistippe),da gibt es soviele unterschiede das glauben manche gar net und nicht über's Netz bestellen und hinterher mehr Ärgern als alles wert wahr.


Ps: Meine es ja nur gut!Das nicht jeder die Kohle hat oder gewillt ist das auszugeben ist klar,aber meist kommt dann genau sowas bei raus,dafür habe ich es schon zu oft erlebt und gelesen etc.


lg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Schön knappe Aussagen kamen hier zusammen! #6

Pflichtlesestücke :g sozusagen z.B. für den jungen oder extrem-sparwilligen Gerätekäufer.



Andal schrieb:


> Ja mei... der Zeitgeist schreit, dass Geiz geil sei.
> 
> Wem seine Passion eben nur eensfuffich wert ist, der möge mit Gerätschaften aus dem Hause Billigheimer vorlieb nehmen.
> ...
> Jedem also das, *was er sich selber wert ist*!


Damit bewertet sich jemand eben wirklich (auch) selber.  :q 



Andal schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil sehe das anders und verbringe meine Zeit beim Fischen lieber mit Dingen, die mir Freude bereiten und auf die ich mich *bedingungslos verlassen kann*.


Das ist aber das entscheidende: Die *Verlässlichkeit*  ! 

Die steht für mich noch weit höher als Attraktion (=geiles Design) oder beindruckende Anfangsleistungen. 
Was primär zählt, ist was das *Gerät auf Dauer leistet*, und damit im Fall-der-Fälle bereithält. #6



Andal schrieb:


> Wer hat denn in diesem Thema etwas davon geschrieben, dass es teuer sein muss?


Die Verlässlichkeit des Gerätes geht eben nicht 1:1 einher mit dem Preis. Sonst wäre es ja ganz einfach, wenn die Hersteller z.B. "grundehrlich" kalkulieren und anbieten würden, also dass dafür als Preis aufrufen was auch als Wert verbaut ist.

Sehr teuer heißt nicht automatisch sehr gut,
aber ein gutes Gerät kostet einen bestimmten Mindestpreis, und ein sehr gutes noch ein Stückchen mehr. 
Ich verweise hier nur zu gerne wieder auf John Ruskin, und in Quintessenz: :m
Ganz billig und dabei gut geht nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*



gründler schrieb:


> Und das muss nicht sein wenn man ein bißchen googelt sucht vergleicht testet etc.kriegt man immer Markenware für gleiches oder bißchen mehr an €.


Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit sinnvoll zu sparen: Ein bewährtes Produkt zu einem günstigen Preis zu erstehen - vorausgesetzt es ist eben wirklich das gleiche bewährte Produkt.

Das Nebelwerfen der Anbieter macht es schwierig: |kopfkrat
A priori kennt keiner (sofern externer Käufer) den Aufschlag für Neuheit!, New!, Mode, Trend, Hype oder Luxus.
Man weiß also erstmal nicht genau, wieviel Realwert darin ist, und wieviel marketingtechnischer Heißdampf und Preisaufschlag daran hängt. Eine *obere* Grenze gibt es prinzipiell nicht, die liegt wohl mehr in den Schockanfällen der potentiellen Käufer. :q

Das ergibt sich aber im Laufe der Zeit durch Vergleiche, Erfahrungen, Testergebnisse usw., es ergibt ein Gespür was es kosten darf - im Marktvergleich.  Sehr schön und ausschlussreich sind Sonderaktionen und Sonderangebote - die zeigen schon sehr gut was an Luft drin war. Und der kundige Käufer merkt sich sowas öfter wohl - das läßt sich auf ähnliche Folgeprodukte dann gut applizieren. 

Das Produkt an sich muss schon profitabel verkaufbar sein, sonst klappt das nicht mit Qualität, Service usw. Das setzt eine *untere* Grenze dafür.


----------



## trixi-v-h (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Entweder habe ich den Thread nicht ganz verstanden aber was spricht gegen die "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität wenn ich ein und denselben qualitativ hochwertigen Artikel anderswo deutlich preiswerter bekommen kann? Ich kaufe dann doch auch keinen Billigschrott sondern preisbewusst.


----------



## gründler (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Entweder habe ich den Thread nicht ganz verstanden aber was spricht gegen die "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität wenn ich ein und denselben qualitativ hochwertigen Artikel anderswo deutlich preiswerter bekommen kann? Ich kaufe dann doch auch keinen Billigschrott sondern preisbewusst.


 

Jo gibt aber leute die kaufen No Name fürs gleiche oder bißchen weniger an geld als Markenware,und beschweren sich dann hinterher darüber,bezw.kriegen keine Ersatzteile etc.


lg


----------



## JackDaniels78 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*



gründler schrieb:


> Jo gibt aber leute die kaufen No Name fürs gleiche oder bißchen weniger an geld als Markenware,und beschweren sich dann hinterher darüber,bezw.kriegen keine Ersatzteile etc.
> 
> 
> lg



Ja. Lol. Versteh ich auch nicht. Vor allem in Zeiten von Internet und grossen Angelstores. Irgendwelche Markensachen die die oben genannten Bedingungen voll erfuellen, findet man immer wenn man sich die Muehe macht ein bisschen zu suchen oder auch mal ein bisschen zu warten. In Zeiten wo man manchmal fuer 20 Euro ne Exage oder ne Daiwa Sam Fisher Spinnrute bekommt, dann lieber doch fuer 15 Euro ne Lidlrolle zu holen. Versteh ich nicht. #q


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Mein Vater war ein "geiz ist geil" Heimwerker,er war Stolz Werkzeug gekauft zu haben das wie teures aussah,aber nur ein Bruchteil gekostet hat.
Nach einmaliger Benutzung wurde es in der Regel zum Baumarkt zurückgebracht,da ohne Funktion oder defekt.
Mir hatte er immer vorgeworfen nur das teuerste Angelgerät zu kaufen,nur meine Sachen funktionieren noch nach 10 Jahren härtesten Einsatzes noch wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Andal (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Vieles wäre in diesem Thema einfacher, wenn sich die geneigten User mal vom Begriff "teuer" lösen könnten und den Blick auf den Begriff "Qualität" lenken würden.


----------



## xpudel666x (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Hachje,

Ich frage mich bei dem ganzen Geschreibe eher, warum ihr die Leute nicht einfach in Ruhe lassen könnt'. Jeder darf ja seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen.
Es gibt keinen Zeitgeist a la 'Geiz ist Geil', sondern viel mehr einen Zeitgeist der immer wieder an Hand dieser Schablone die Kritik abruft. Das gleiche Gerede hört man nämlich in _jedem_ Hobbyforum.
Gespart wurde schon immer und es ist ohnehin nicht wahr, wenn hier geschrieben wird, dass die günstigen Produkte 'nur ein bißchen weniger kosten' als die Markenprodukte. 
Aber was rede ich hier überhaupt, jeder soll das kaufen was er mag, da habe ich mich nicht einzumischen.
Vielleicht lasst ihr euch das ja von einem Soziologen gesagt sein.


----------



## Andal (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Wieder einer, der es nicht gemerkt hat...

Es ist mir und ganz offensichtlich auch einigen anderen Usern hier vollkommen wurscht, wer mit welchem Gelumpe zum angeln geht. Wir stören uns nur daran, dass zuerst über windiges Gelumpe die Lobhudeleien abgelassen werden und anschließend der Jammer, weil es erwartungsgemäß verreckt ist.

Und wem das nicht ins Konzept passt, der muss es ja nicht lesen.#h


----------



## RheinBarbe (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*



Andal schrieb:


> Es ist mir und ganz offensichtlich auch einigen anderen Usern hier vollkommen wurscht, wer mit welchem Gelumpe zum angeln geht.


Richtig, was interessiert mich was mein Angelnachbar für Gerätschaften verwendet. Er wird seine Gerätewahl für richtig halten, genauso wie ich die meine.



Andal schrieb:


> Wir stören uns nur daran, dass zuerst über windiges Gelumpe die Lobhudeleien abgelassen werden und anschließend der Jammer, weil es erwartungsgemäß verreckt ist.


Kenne das nur so, dass dann urplötzlich z.B. eine Rolle augetauscht wurde und die Andere (Defekte) sang und klanglos verschwunden ist.


Kenne diese ganzen Materialschlachten und Markendiskussionen über billig, teuer, günstig, preiswert oder überteuert eigentlich nur aus dem Internet. Die Leute mit denen ich zu tun habe, denen ist das sekundär ob die Futschikato Rolle jetzt ein Getriebe aus Zinkguss oder aus Holz hat.
Mich interessiert auch primär wo ich denke das ich gut angeln kann, fahre das Gewässer ab, schaue, rede, überlege. Finde ich viel interessanter als jede Modellreihe diverser Firmen auswendig zu lernen. Zumal bei mir Angelgerät über Jahre bis Jahrzehnte hält und da kann es passieren, dass ich 3 Jahre keine einzige neue Rolle/Rute zulege.

Aber jeder wie er will.


----------



## Andal (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Gibt es beim Angeln etwas schöneres, abgesehen von einmaligen Fängen, wenn gute Ausrüstung im Laufe der Zeit mit einem Eins wird? Wenn die Würfe perfekt sitzen, weil die Rute beinahe zur Verlängerung des eigenen Armes wurde?

Das schaffen halt nur gute Ruten, die einen in dieser Zeit überzeugt haben und die auch ihre Eigenschaften über lange Zeit beibehalten. Ramsch ist da lange schon gescheitert!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*



xpudel666x schrieb:


> Ich frage mich bei dem ganzen Geschreibe eher, warum ihr die Leute nicht einfach in Ruhe lassen könnt'.


Hey, wer läßt hier wen nicht in Ruhe? 
Nicht die Tatsachen verdrehen - es geht um das tausendfache + angefragte Suchen nach billig-billig-billiger.
Da muss eben mal was breiter und grundsätzlich zu gesagt und diskutiert werden - es ist anscheinend nicht so leicht und automatisch selbstverständlich.



xpudel666x schrieb:


> Jeder darf ja seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen.


Soll jeder auch dürfen. #6
ABER: Viele wollen es auch nicht oder sind unsicher, und auch unsicher ob sie die Erfahrungen wirklich selber machen und bezahlen wollen. |kopfkrat #c
Darauf hat gründler initial abgezielt - und ein paar andere ältere geben ihren Senf an Erfahrung dazu  

Und das mit dem "windigen Gelumpe" und Lobhudeleien ist eben leider so, oft und intensiv, immer folgend dem Motto: Erst himmelhoch jauchzend, dann zu Tode betrübt. Und wenn dazu ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag kommt: "Das kann aber zu dem Preis und Gegebenheiten gar nicht funktionieren", dann wird gefightet dass die Wände wackeln ... 

Dann gibts da noch den schönen Spruch von John Ruskin (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Ruskin), der auch weiterhin immer Bestand hat, und der hier unbedingt her gehört:

„Es gibt kaum etwas auf dieser Welt, das nicht irgend jemand ein wenig schlechter machen und etwas billiger verkaufen könnte, und die Menschen, die sich nur am Preis orientieren, werden die gerechte Beute solcher Machenschaften. Es ist unklug, zuviel zu bezahlen, aber es ist noch schlechter, zu wenig zu bezahlen. Wenn Sie zu viel bezahlen, verlieren Sie etwas Geld. Das ist alles. Wenn Sie dagegen zu wenig bezahlen, verlieren Sie manchmal alles, da der gekaufte Gegenstand die ihm zugedachte Aufgabe nicht erfüllen kann. Das Gesetz der Wirtschaft verbietet es, für wenig Geld viel Wert zu erhalten. Nehmen Sie das niedrigste Angebot an, müssen Sie für das Risiko, das Sie eingehen etwas hinzurechnen. Und wenn Sie das tun, dann haben Sie auch genug Geld, um für etwas Besseres zu bezahlen.“

Und eben die Anglerlebensweisheit: Wer knapp Geld hat, hat gerade keins zum Billigstkaufen und den Schrottanteil durchzuexperimentieren.

Dafür ist das als Hilfestellung gedacht - nichts weiter. #h

Das ist soziologisch sozusagen kameradschaftlich präventiv und als Leitlinie gedacht. 

Und benötigt jetzt schon 34 Posts |rolleyes und geballte Anstrengung #q, um es leidlich verständlich zu machen. :m


----------



## gründler (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Mal so nebenbei,unter Kleinanzeigen hier im AB,kann man gerade nen Schnäppchen machen.

Rive Kiepe + Zubehör!

Da hat man auch länger was von

lg


----------



## Bream'er (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

schnäppchen naja|kopfkrat
die kiepe gibts neu mit ein bisschen weniger zubehör für 
289€ bei offenloch wen mich die anzeige in der matchangler nicht täuscht ( will hier aber nicht schlecht machen)
aber dazu kommt noch das man da nicht das sitzkissen
ab nehmen kann und so keine fächer unterstecken ( außer man kauft einen neues sitzkissen und ein neues fach schraubt das alte ab udn dan das neue wieder zusammen)
was für mich wieder etwas umbequem wäre mit den beinen
da ich ziemlich groß bin
kiepe ist bestimmt super vgerarbeitet und passt alles tadenlos zusammen schön leicht und man hört vieles gutes darüber

aber ich würde lieber nen bisscehn mehr sparen und mir dan ne rive kaufen mit der ich auch mehrere jahre spaß hab
weil das ist meiner meinung nach sehr wichtig
da ich das bei jedem angeln merke mit meiner scheiß kiepe ( 150 € kann man sich ja schon fast denken)
ständig verrutscehn die beine und keine tele füße 
keine ersatzteile usw und wen man nicht verkünftigt/stabil sitz macht das angeln um einiges weniger spaß


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

sparen würd ich nich bei schnur rute rolle aba bei ne pose wenn ich finde sie ist fein genug dan kann man da sparen aba hauptsächlich würd ich ne rute oder rolle im laden kaufen allein schon wegen  in der hand halten wie sie so liegt und garantie


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Wieder einer, der es nicht gemerkt hat...

Es ist mir und ganz offensichtlich auch einigen anderen Usern hier vollkommen wurscht, wer mit welchem Gelumpe zum angeln geht. Wir stören uns nur daran, dass zuerst über windiges Gelumpe die Lobhudeleien abgelassen werden und anschließend der Jammer, weil es erwartungsgemäß verreckt ist.

Und wem das nicht ins Konzept passt, der muss es ja nicht lesen.#h 
(ich wusste nich wie man antwort zitiert) aus solchen gründen würde ich bestimmte sachen im fachmarkt kaufen da ist es zwar teurer mal angenommen ne bollo 100€ die bei ebay nur 70€ kostet aba ur 3 monate hält bei der aus fachmarkt ist noch 2-3 jahre garantie drauf deshalb würd ich sowas nich bei ebay kaufen etc.
<!-- / message -->


----------



## Koalabaer (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

@Karpfenangler
Garantie ist kein Grund!haste Online genauso.
Abwicklungen waren bei mir total einfach,aber auch noch nicht oft benötigt.


----------



## Terraxx (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Was ist jetzt der Sinn dieses Fred's?
Um sowas gehts doch hier imemr mal ab und zu...
Muss man doch nicht unnötig noch son Fred darüber aufmachen, naja ich muss ja nicht reingucken, ge.

Trotzdem bin ich bei Schnäppchen imemr dabei, letztens gabs bei meinem Händler ne Rolle aus Engladn für 20€, damals so 100 gekostet, auch Lidl-Zeugs kann gut sein, also nichts von wegen nur teuer ist gut.

#h


----------



## paul64 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Servus

man kann ja zufrieden damit sein, das man etwas günstig/billig erworben hat.
Aber gleich die Teile in den Himmel heben ohne sie getestet zu haben sollte man nicht tun.
Dabei spielt es aber letztendlich keine Rolle ob das teil 20 oder 200 € gekostet hat.
Ganz still hab ich mir bei lidl mal die Freilaufrolle für 16€ gekauft, montiert und ausprobiert.Technisch ist das teil nicht unbedingt auf dem neuesten Stand (ist der Dacia ja auch nicht, aber er fährt).
Ergebnis: sie macht das was sie soll und das zuverlässig.
Damit habe ich schon einige größere Karpfen und Forellen gefischt und sie hat dabei keine Schwächen gezeigt.
Glück gehabt, ganz einfach.Aber nun kann ich sagen: für das Geld nicht schlecht.
Ob das verwendete Material allerdings eine hohe Lebensdauer erreicht, wie meine übrigen Rollen, kann ich nicht sagen.

Gruß 
Markus


----------



## Andal (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*



paul64 schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> man kann ja zufrieden damit sein, das man etwas günstig/billig erworben hat.
> Aber gleich die Teile in den Himmel heben ohne sie getestet zu haben sollte man nicht tun.
> ...



Nach einer handvoll Fische sprichst du bereits von "zuverlässiger Funktion"? Du musst ja entsetzliche Erfahrungen hinter dir haben, wenn dass schon ein befriedigendes Ergebnis für dich ist!


----------



## Brassmann (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Meine Vermutung....als erstes verabschiedet sich die Gummimanschette. Bitte immer gut einölen sonst ist sie in 6 Monaten reif für die tonne!


----------



## Boendall (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt der Sinn dieses Fred's?
> Um sowas gehts doch hier imemr mal ab und zu...
> Muss man doch nicht unnötig noch son Fred darüber aufmachen, naja ich muss ja nicht reingucken, ge.
> 
> ...


 
Das hat ja keiner bestritten, nur darf man halt in Lidl Spinner (hab mir selbst regelmässig welche gekauft) wo die Box um die 10€ kostet nicht die Erwartungen setzen, wie in Spinner die man im Fachgeschäft für 3-5€ das Stück kauft.
Natürlich fängt man auch mit Lidl Sachen, aber ich hab am Thörlbach mit Lidlspinnern mal die Wände von Brücken/die Steinbewährung getroffen und die waren gleich verbogen (Der Schenkel um den sich das Blatt dreht) mit Spinnern von Balzer/Dam oder anderen Herstellern ist mir das nicht passiert (verbiegen).
(War mir bei den Lidl Spinnern egal, da ich sowieso keine hohen Erwartungen in die gesetzt habe,aber um das Geld ist es für mich unter Verbrauchsmaterial gefallen)

Nur gibt es Leute die eben bei Lidl kaufen und erwarten für 30-50 Cent pro Spinner die gleiche Qualität wie bei Spinnern für 5€ das Stück aus dem Angelladen|bigeyes. Und eben das kann nicht funktionieren. Ich kann für den Preis eines Dacia keinen Mercedes verlangen. Wer Dacia fahren will, weil er günstig ist kanns gerne machen, nur darf er sich nicht beschwerden, wenn er nicht die Qualität eines Mercedes hat. (Dient reinen Vergleichszwecken, soll nicht heissen, dass Dacia schlecht ist und Mercedes spitze)


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

@ terraxx ich sag doch nich das lidl zeugs schlecht ist im gegenteil ich hab das rodpod von lidl  und bin sehr zufrieden dasselbe gibst bei askari für 80€ bei lidl nur 40€ 
@ koalabear ich bezweifel das die verkäufer bei ebay die ware zurücknehmen werden wen sie dir sch***e angedreht haben im fachmarkt kannst u dir die rute oder rolle angugen und auch gugen wie sie in der hand liegt und im fachmarkt kriegst noch ne quittung (garantie schein)


----------



## paul64 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Sevus,

hab da mal ne Frage:
was haltet ihr von der Sänger Ultra tec Runner 40?
Kostet so um die 35-40 €.
Spar ich da auch am falschen Ende?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Karpfenfeederer (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Ich finde , es muss nicht immer das aller teuerste sein, aber auch kein billigzeug!
Ich habe zwar viele alte,billige ruten, fische damit auch ab und zu und es ist nicht so schlimm! Allerdings nehme ich beim Wettfischen kein billigzeug
Ich hab zwei Beispiele:
Ich hatte hacken im Preis von 1,95 euro! Sobald man den Fisch mit der Zange davon gelöst hat, ging der Hacken von der Schnur
Hab leztes Jahr im Internet(ebay) ne Kiepe mit Fußpodest gekauft(290euro)... immer wenn ich mich zum füttern stelle, klappt es zusammen!

Also Knapp 1000 euro für ne sitzkiepe find ich übertrieben, aber es muss halt nich immer das billigste von billigsten sein!!!


----------



## Koalabaer (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

@Karpfenangler

Ich rede nicht von ebay!
sondern den ganz normalen Onlineshops,dort bekommst du genau so eine Rechnung!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## trixi-v-h (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Am falschen Ende sparen!*

Die gewerblichen Händler bei eBay sind genauso verpflichtet,nach dem Fernabsatzgesetz, dem Käufer ein Widerrufs-und Rückgaberecht einzuräumen. Ebenso zählen für Diese die gesetzlichen Garantiefristen. Etliche namhafte Versandhändler sind auch bei eBay vertreten.


----------

